# Cubingtime comp room



## Greycube (Dec 6, 2019)

Does anyone know if it's possible to make a room in cubingtime for an online comp? Can't seem to see an option for it. It's just continuous solves.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 6, 2019)

click rooms, it will show you all the rooms and a create room option as well. That should work


----------



## Greycube (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks asacuber. Creating a room is no problem but cant seem to the option to make it a 5 solve comp. Just seems to be a continuous solves.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 6, 2019)

Oh, i don't think you can make a room a 5 solve comp. There is a weekly comp on the site though


----------

